

Using quantum memory to dodge Heisenberg uncertainty - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/08/quantum-memory-may-topple-heisenbergs-uncertainty-principle.ars

======
teilo
Next up: dodging thermodynamics, and our perpetual motion future.

From the article: "The research paper, thought a bit esoteric and lacking in
detail, supports its argument with math involving Hilbert systems and
entropy."

Right. Lacking in detail. Sprinkling in math that no one quite sees as
relevant (yet, perhaps). And this is being taken seriously? Really, Ars, you
guys are getting more tabloid every day. But if it's published in Nature...

~~~
ivancho
well, no, the math involving Hilbert "systems" and entropy is not esoteric as
such. See for example <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-communication_theorem>

I agree that Ars should have tempered the sensationalist headline.

